# Flushing Water tanks



## campingwhit (Sep 14, 2003)

Hey everyone,

Hope everyone had a good week. Got a question. I'm mostly a weekend camper. I don't get to go as often as I would like to do to work etc. My queston:

Do I need to flush the water tanks and empty them every time I return from a trip. What about the water heater does it need to be emptied as well. Sometimes I may have a month or so before I have time to go again.

Campingwhit


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I don't drain my water tank unless it will be sitting more than a week or two. I do the same with the water heater. I don't drain it unless temps are really low. We don't drink the RV water. We only use it for washing / bathing. I sanitize the water system each Spring anyway. (Bleach)

I do drain the black and gray tanks after each use. I try to flush out the black tank as well, and dump a few gallons of water back in it with chemical when finished.


----------



## wes1966 (Feb 22, 2004)

Hello all,

This might be a stupid question (of course the only real stupid one is the one that isn't asked) but after you are done camping and you go to the dump station how do you empty the fresh water tank? Do you turn the pumps on and let it empty through the grey water tank? I have been looking this over in the book and haven't found anything on this. Another question is has anyone gotten a schematic of the electrical and plumbing before. I am a bit of technical person and enjoy fixing things myself so a schematic would be helpful.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Underneath the trailer are low point drains sticking out thru the underbelly. The one closest to the back of the trailer is the fresh water tank drain. Just unthread the cap and it will drain out.

Mike


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I haven't seen any drawling of the water or electrical. Don't know if one can be had. For the fresh water you can get a basic diagram from surflow and guestamate as to where things are in the outback, I have had the bottom off so I kind of know where things go. Got to go my wife is kicking me off the computer. Kirk


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Keystone syas schematics are not available. They don't want us making to camper too much better.

Randy


----------



## mejslice (Dec 4, 2003)

judging from some of the work that I've seen it wouldn't be hard at all to outdo them. Particularly in the quality control area-----and this area covers the whole camper 
I also asked for shematics and was told none were available. the dealer said just ask, that he would tell me all that there was about it Mike


----------

